# The Walking Dead "Slabtown" 11/2/14 | Talking Dead 11/2/14



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

For some reason, I want to hate Noah.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

When Dawn was dissing Beth, did she seriously not realize that for the past...how many years has it been now?...while Dawn was hiding in the hospital, Beth was OUT IN THE WORLD. Surviving.

As people in that hospital are starting to realize, people who underestimate that kind of person can expect to have a dramatically reduced lifespan...


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Who was on the gurney at the end?


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

tlc said:


> Who was on the gurney at the end?


I think it was Carol.


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> When Dawn was dissing Beth, did she seriously not realize that for the past...how many years has it been now?...while Dawn was hiding in the hospital, Beth was OUT IN THE WORLD. Surviving.
> 
> As people in that hospital are starting to realize, people who underestimate that kind of person can expect to have a dramatically reduced lifespan...


I suspect soon that Rick will be asking 3 questions of Dawn.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Man I did not like this episode. I found it confusing and disjointed, all the things happening to Beth but she asks almost no questions. The scenario seem inplausible and even the acting seemed off.

Just when I was hoping for the, now standard, fast resolution they catch Beth.

My assumption is this all happened before the end of last weeks episode, Carol has faked her way in and Daryl and her will rescue Beth and end up in the woods near the church.

The Morgan reveal has gone nowhere fast.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

I found this one to be most boring and slow episode ever.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

wedgecon said:


> I think it was Carol.


It was.

Dawn and Noah looked so familiar to me. FYI: Dawn was Stephen Merchant's roomie in 'Hello Ladies'. And Noah played the young Chris in 'Everybody Hates Chris'.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Didn't care much for this episode since we don't know who came out of the woods with Daryl. 

I still don't like Beth but I'm shipping Beth and Noah -- totally age appropriate.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> *When Dawn was dissing Beth, did she seriously not realize that for the past...how many years has it been now?...while Dawn was hiding in the hospital, Beth was OUT IN THE WORLD. Surviving.*
> 
> As people in that hospital are starting to realize, people who underestimate that kind of person can expect to have a dramatically reduced lifespan...


Yes. I was thinking this same thing.

And yet, when Beth finally went to escape, she didn't take any tools with her for walker killing like a big stick or such. Just a gun that only has so many bullets, and she had already been shown earlier how many walkers were in the area.

Too bad she didn't do the walker blood all over her thing.



MLR930 said:


> I found this one to be most boring and slow episode ever.


Yes. I stopped it at like 40 minutes going "it's not over yet?" and laughed. Some episodes whilz thru, this one crawled.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

JohnB1000 said:


> Man I did not like this episode. I found it confusing and disjointed, all the things happening to Beth but she asks almost no questions. The scenario seem inplausible and even the acting seemed off.


I thought it was just terrible - poorly written, poorly directed, poorly acted. It played like a bad episode from some second-rate 50's sci-fi series. The actress playing Dawn wasn't even of soap-opera quality. And Beth is a sweetheart, but neither the character nor the actress is dynamic enough to carry a complete episode.

The whole ep was a disaster.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

JohnB1000 said:


> My assumption is this all happened before the end of last weeks episode, Carol has faked her way in and Daryl and her will rescue Beth and end up in the woods near the church.





Beryl said:


> Didn't care much for this episode since we don't know who came out of the woods with Daryl.


Not Beth, but Noah, perhaps?

It pretty much has to be Noah, Beth, or Morgan, I think.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hcour said:


> And Beth is a sweetheart, but neither the character nor the actress is dynamic enough to carry a complete episode.
> 
> The whole ep was a disaster.


At one point I forgot that I was even watching "The Walking Dead." I actually clicked the info button to see what it was.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I think Carol is in the hospital with Beth, and Daryl is taking Noah back to camp to get everyone else and come rescue them.

I didn't think this episode was so bad. It wasn't wham bam like the previous few have been but it was still interesting. However, for some reason Tivo didn't record the first few minutes (we started in the middle of the intro credits) so I missed the entire thing with Beth waking up and was confused for a while about the payment system worked. Maybe that confusion worked to keep things from getting boring


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I didn't find it boring or slow at all. It's always interesting to me to see different types of communities that develop in the face of what's going on. And why they break down.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

I actually like Beth, but this episode was confusing throughout.

I still have no idea what's going on in the hospital, or how they ended up in the current situation. It seemed like every explanation used a lot of pronouns ("him") that weren't clear to me who was being referenced.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Since Beth only just woke at the beginning, surely this has to be in the past compared to the church scenes.


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

FYI: AMC and the Satellite providers are going to be having a dispute, in case you somehow missed the way over the top warnings.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Peter000 said:


> I didn't find it boring or slow at all. It's always interesting to me to see different types of communities that develop in the face of what's going on. And why they break down.


+1

This reminds me of the Hershel Farm episodes when every week people were say "it's so boring, it's so boring, it's so boring"

THIS is _actually_ The Walking Dead.

I thought it was great.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> +1
> 
> This reminds me of the Hershel Farm episodes when every week people were say "it's so boring, it's so boring, it's so boring"
> 
> ...


Same here.

And I didn't find it confusing, or at least any more confusing than they meant it to be. They doled out the information slowly, but they did dole it out.

As Rick famously said in the comic book, "We ARE the walking dead!"


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

They clearly established an endentured servant system where you never can work your way out of the debt of food and shelter. It seems odd that Beth wouldn't ask for the details of the debt/payment situation.

I also think it's Noah coming out of the woods with Darryl.

Who was in the picture with Dawn? the creepy rapist cop?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Anubys said:


> Who was in the picture with Dawn? the creepy rapist cop?


 Nope, that was Hansen: Dawn's previous boss and the guy who meant well but got a bunch of people killed, and Dawn "took care of him" (according to the doctor).



JohnB1000 said:


> Since Beth only just woke at the beginning, surely this has to be in the past compared to the church scenes.


 They deliberately left it pretty ambiguous as to how long Beth is there. Her cheek is healing, but then gets broken open again, etc. It could have been a few weeks. This is definitely contemporaneous with the whole Terminus story line: we know for a fact that when she sees Carol, this is after Darryl broke the taillights and they took off after the hearse.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

One thing that didn't make sense was that, in the "real" world, Rapey cop would have made himself in charge a long time ago and Dawn would've been just another victim.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

madscientist said:


> Nope, that was Hansen: Dawn's previous boss and the guy who meant well but got a bunch of people killed, and Dawn "took care of him" (according to the doctor).
> 
> They deliberately left it pretty ambiguous as to how long Beth is there. Her cheek is healing, but then gets broken open again, etc. It could have been a few weeks. This is definitely contemporaneous with the whole Terminus story line: we know for a fact that when she sees Carol, this is after Darryl broke the taillights and they took off after the hearse.


I agree. I think we will see that Daryl and Carol follow the hearse to the area of the hospital and somehow find Noah. He tells them what's going on in the hospital and they come up with a plan to go get Beth. Carols goes in "undercover" while Daryl and Noah go back to get the others. It is Noah who is with Daryl coming out of the woods.

At least that is my conjecture. I'm hoping we find out next week but I'm not holding my breath. I'm guessing maybe next week we get a full episode of the scientist and his crew.


----------



## DUSlider (Apr 29, 2005)

I could have sworn Dawn said they rescued people "for them." There seemed to be more woman than men there. From how Gorman was, I want to believe that all of the cops there were the dirty, rape their prisoners type behind the scenes. It's not like Gorman became that way once he saw Beth.

I actually wanted to compare their bunch to Terminus. Initially they meant well, then something happened (Dawns former boss going nutso) which changed them to be like they are now. The brutish, indentured servitude type with a side of rape.

Also, there seems to always be a backlash from fans when new characters are introduced. I assume because it stops/slows the storyline for the main crew and the only familiar character was Beth.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DUSlider said:


> I actually wanted to compare their bunch to Terminus. Initially they meant well, then something happened (Dawns former boss going nutso) which changed them to be like they are now. The brutish, indentured servitude type with a side of rape.


It's not that he went nutso, it's that he DIDN'T go nutso...he was a nice guy, and people died as a result. So Dawn took him out, and everybody else went nutso under her command.

So yes, exactly like Terminus (well, without the cannibalism).


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

wedgecon said:


> FYI: AMC and the Satellite providers are going to be having a dispute, in case you somehow missed the way over the top warnings.


Yeah that was friggin' annoying.

I liked the episode, as long as they get the heck out of that hospital in the next half episode max.

Where do I remember that actress who played Dawn from? She looks familiar.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DeDondeEs said:


> Where do I remember that actress who played Dawn from? She looks familiar.


http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2147876/?ref_=ttfc_fc_cl_t17

FlashForward is the obvious suspect, but YMMV.


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

"Hello Ladies" (cancelled HBO series from last year) is where I know her from.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

SoupMan said:


> "Hello Ladies" (cancelled HBO series from last year) is where I know her from.


There's a movie on Nov 22

http://www.slashfilm.com/stephen-merchant-hello-ladies-movie/


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

I had no problem with this episode. You just can't have Rick and the gang walking through the woods all episode hacking up Zombies and cannibals, they have video games where you can do that all day long.

This story is about how people are surviving and treating each other. The zombies are a plot device to trigger conflicts among people. The zombies bring out the best and worst in people so it is interesting to see how different groups react and survive. 

This episode shows us what happened to Beth and advanced the story for future battles.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Glad to see that we finally found what happened to Beth, but their (Hospital) story doesn't seem to match with how I remember Beth being abducted. She and Daryl were in the funeral home being overrun by walkers. Daryl fights them off after telling Beth to run out the back and he'll be right behind her. It couldn't have been more than a few minutes that Daryl finished off the walkers he had to deal with and then raced out only to see a car speeding away. I don't recall seeing any walkers nearby Beth's backpack on the road (or whatever supplies she was carrying) which doesn't jive with what they said happened to her.

I had thought it was going to be Daryl bringing out the masked person (spoilers can be found in that thread if you're unsure who the masked individual is) from the end of S5E1, but now I think it's more likely that it will be the ward who escaped.

What I also don't understand is why they didn't let Beth go - why waste their own resources on someone who literally just did everything she could to escape. What are they going to do - lock her up? She's not going to perform, she's already shown she isn't a team player and wants out. Why cuff her and take her back under duress?

The writing this episode seems implausible at best - whoever said that Gorman would have taken over is right - he seems like a complete sociopath and probably wouldn't tolerate being bossed around by some "smaller chick" without taking over himself.

We also have the question of how Carol came to be captured (rescued??). I can't see Daryl just leaving her or giving up on her if indeed they rescued Noah and found themselves in a walker-pickle, and it doesn't make much sense that Carol would play the role of trojan horse vs. walking upright and requesting asylum in the hospital, showing herself to be a desirable asset who wants to work and do her job.

I know we're only a handful of episodes in so far this season, but this is the worst one in my eyes by far.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

My guess is that the cops were setting traps to catch women. 

Convenient for Beth to forget the moment of her abduction, though.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

Anubys said:


> My guess is that the cops were setting traps to catch women.
> 
> Convenient for Beth to forget the moment of her abduction, though.


They could have drugged her.

Why is every group they run into run in an evil manner. These types seem the least likely to succeed. As a leader of this type of group you're always going to be fighting threats from the inside and outside.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Barmat said:


> They could have drugged her.
> 
> Why is every group they run into run in an evil manner. These types seem the least likely to succeed. As a leader of this type of group you're always going to be fighting threats from the inside and outside.


Spoken like someone who never lived under a dictatorship


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Barmat said:


> Why is every group they run into run in an evil manner. These types seem the least likely to succeed. As a leader of this type of group you're always going to be fighting threats from the inside and outside.


The show has a very bleak, Hobbesian view of human nature (life in the state of nature is "solitary, poor, nasty, brutish and short"). Good people only survive by turning evil (Terminus, the hospital) or by doing evil things when necessary without turning full-evil (Rick & company).


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

BrandonRe said:


> I agree. I think we will see that Daryl and Carol follow the hearse to the area of the hospital and somehow find Noah. He tells them what's going on in the hospital and they come up with a plan to go get Beth. Carols goes in "undercover" while Daryl and Noah go back to get the others. It is Noah who is with Daryl coming out of the woods.
> 
> At least that is my conjecture. I'm hoping we find out next week but I'm not holding my breath. I'm guessing maybe next week we get a full episode of the scientist and his crew.


Your take on the situation is exactly the same as mine.

My first thought when they brought Carol in was "You folks have spelled your doom!"

I knew though that a Beth centric episode would be hated by some of the fans.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I agree with the people complaining about the writing. It just seemed very disjointed to me. Too many "hims" and "theys".

The only thing I really learned was that this is the group with the hearse and cross. What I don't understand is how on earth the would have ended up with Beth. Obviously our crew is not near the city so how would they find her and at EXACTLY the right time?


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Necromancer2006 said:


> What I also don't understand is why they didn't let Beth go - why waste their own resources on someone who literally just did everything she could to escape. What are they going to do - lock her up? She's not going to perform, she's already shown she isn't a team player and wants out. Why cuff her and take her back under duress?


Young girls are used to do some chores but mostly to keep the security guards happy.


Necromancer2006 said:


> The writing this episode seems implausible at best - whoever said that Gorman would have taken over is right - he seems like a complete sociopath and probably wouldn't tolerate being bossed around by some "smaller chick" without taking over himself.


This show is heavily styled and based on a zombie comic book series. It often has the look and feel of reading an action comic. You have a guy with a cross-bow and a women that uses a Katana, a boy who wears a sheriffs hat, and some really nasty over the top villains - all pure comic book gold.

It is not meant to be hyper-realistic any more than a live action interpretation of Batman, Spiderman, Sin City etc...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

and it seemed like an episode of "E.R: Apocolypse"....


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

The geography sure seems off. The hospital crew is in Atlanta, but the church we last saw Rick & Co at is near Terminus which appeared to be in the neighborhood of Macon. That's 80-ish miles, a long way in the land of the zombie apocalypse.

My new theory about who is behind Daryl coming out of the woods is Beth, Carol, and Noah.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

How did Joan die. Pre zombie.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I agree with the people complaining about the writing. It just seemed very disjointed to me. Too many "hims" and "theys".
> 
> The only thing I really learned was that this is the group with the hearse and cross. What I don't understand is how on earth the would have ended up with Beth. Obviously our crew is not near the city so how would they find her and at EXACTLY the right time?


The creepy officer told Beth that they were out that far because they had a lead on supplies or something like that. My guess it was just bad luck on Beth's part that they found her at that time.

Remember the boy said that it was both him and his father but the hospital crew said they could only save one and chose the boy because the father was strong. It's fairly obvious that they were going for the weak ones to keep them under their thumb.

That is why I assume, if it was intentional, Carol allowed herself to be caught instead of Daryl.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> How did Joan die. Pre zombie.


I assumed suicide.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Maui said:


> The creepy officer told Beth that they were out that far because they had a lead on supplies or something like that. My guess it was just bad luck on Beth's part that they found her at that time.


Guns.

Yes, bad luck. Both that they stumbled across her, and that they stumbled across her when they had a new opening for Female Companion (after the Whale Rider's suicide attempt).


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I agree with the people complaining about the writing. It just seemed very disjointed to me. Too many "hims" and "theys".
> 
> The only thing I really learned was that this is the group with the hearse and cross. What I don't understand is how on earth the would have ended up with Beth. Obviously our crew is not near the city so how would they find her and at EXACTLY the right time?


Ditto. The pacing was off and there seemed too few people in the hospital for it to be viable. It wasn't so much what was there as what wasn't. It just seemed like it was written and directed very differently than most of the series, certainly the episodes this season. Not so much "bad" as it was "off".


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

Johnny Dancing said:


> I had no problem with this episode. You just can't have Rick and the gang walking through the woods all episode hacking up Zombies and cannibals, they have video games where you can do that all day long.
> 
> This story is about how people are surviving and treating each other. The zombies are a plot device to trigger conflicts among people. The zombies bring out the best and worst in people so it is interesting to see how different groups react and survive.
> 
> This episode shows us what happened to Beth and advanced the story for future battles.


I don't have any problem with the idea or concept of this episode, just the execution.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

MrGreg said:


> I don't have any problem with the idea or concept of this episode, just the execution.


Exactly. It was just poorly done, all around.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Exactly, I like Beth well enough, I don't mind a diversion, but the tone and execution was so out of sync with the excitement and quality that came before. There's introducing new characters and there's completely dropping all the characters you, basically, watch the show for. I also don't expect many/any of these to be around for long.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

This episode almost felt like a spinoff introduction.
I hated it.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

madscientist said:


> I think Carol is in the hospital with Beth, and Daryl is taking Noah back to camp to get everyone else and come rescue them.
> 
> I didn't think this episode was so bad. It wasn't wham bam like the previous few have been but it was still interesting. However, for some reason Tivo didn't record the first few minutes (we started in the middle of the intro credits) so I missed the entire thing with Beth waking up and was confused for a while about the payment system worked. Maybe that confusion worked to keep things from getting boring


Carol vs Dawn. No contest. Carol for the win.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

The house Beth and Darryl found was well stocked and laid out like a trap. My theory is that Dawn and her crew have traps like this set up around the city. They check it out every once in a while, flush out the people, and capture the girls for their rapey pleasure.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Wasn't that house like some cabin in the middle of the woods? Seems awful random and very risky to be laying traps that far out.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

BrandonRe said:


> I think we will see that Daryl and Carol follow the hearse to the area of the hospital and somehow find Noah. He tells them what's going on in the hospital and they come up with a plan to go get Beth. Carols goes in "undercover" while Daryl and Noah go back to get the others. It is Noah who is with Daryl coming out of the woods.


Yep, I'd be shocked if that wasn't the case, cause it seemed obvious (to me) that that's what will happen.

I didn't mind the episode, I like viewing how others survive. I was also pretty sure after last weeks ending that it would be a flashback episode regarding Beth and last weeks wouldn't continue for another week or two.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm liking Beth's character. When she tried escaping with gun a-blazin', that was an evolution in her character (learned from Daryl and now perfected with practice). Now she even wields a forceps and is ready to kill humans!


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Wasn't that house like some cabin in the middle of the woods? Seems awful random and very risky to be laying traps that far out.


I thought they were at a funeral home when Beth got taken.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

wedgecon said:


> I think it was Carol.


It was Carol.

Poor Dawn.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Jstkiddn said:


> It was Carol.
> 
> Poor Dawn.


It is amazing how Carol has gone from battered wife and doting Mom in season 1 to a badass we all think will hand Dawn her ass.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

How did the patrollers get out of the hospital to their cross patrol cars? Was it stated clearly? It would have to be either the stairs, a fire escape, or a rope, right? 

Why didn't Beth take the same route that the patrollers take (why would they need to tie towels together?), and why did she not take a car?


----------



## HIHZia (Nov 3, 2004)

I disagree that Gorman would take over, he's basically lazy. WHy be responsible if he gets what he wants? He may be thinking of taking Dawn out, but as long as he has a toy and doesn't have to make decisions, why would he?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

john4200 said:


> How did the patrollers get out of the hospital to their cross patrol cars? Was it stated clearly? It would have to be either the stairs, a fire escape, or a rope, right?
> 
> Why didn't Beth take the same route that the patrollers take (why would they need to tie towels together?), and why did she not take a car?


I asked the same questions to my family.

The whole episode was sloppy.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

When you are escaping from your captors, you generally don't just walk out the front door, you use an unguarded exit


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

HIHZia said:


> I disagree that Gorman would take over, he's basically lazy. WHy be responsible if he gets what he wants? He may be thinking of taking Dawn out, but as long as he has a toy and doesn't have to make decisions, why would he?


I don't think we have discovered what Dawn's leverage is yet!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

scandia101 said:


> When you are escaping from your captors, you generally don't just walk out the front door, you use an unguarded exit


And yet they came out right at the main car park, but went right past the cars without even attempting to take one.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

john4200 said:


> And yet they came out right at the main car park, but went right past the cars without even attempting to take one.


I'm guessing that they did not have keys and Dawn did not leave the keys in the car. I don't know how much about opening a locked car and hotwiring it Beth knows.

Granted they could've checked, but I'm figuring on them being pressed for time and just wanting to get the hell out of there.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Craigbob said:


> I'm guessing that they did not have keys and Dawn did not leave the keys in the car.


They could have just gotten the keys before they left.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

HIHZia said:


> I disagree that Gorman would take over, he's basically lazy. WHy be responsible if he gets what he wants? He may be thinking of taking Dawn out, but as long as he has a toy and doesn't have to make decisions, why would he?


And given the number of cops, he probably just didn't have the support. Why try and take over and fail. That would just end up with him exiled or dead. It's best to take his pleasures and wait for Dawn to screw up.. then he can get the support.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

betts4 said:


> Too bad she didn't do the walker blood all over her thing.


Yeah, I thought when they landed at the bottom of the elevator that would be a good time to smear walker guts on themselves and mosey out. It's kind of unrealistic how well that works when they try it, but yet they very seldom use it. 



Necromancer2006 said:


> What I also don't understand is why they didn't let Beth go - why waste their own resources on someone who literally just did everything she could to escape. What are they going to do - lock her up? She's not going to perform, she's already shown she isn't a team player and wants out. Why cuff her and take her back under duress?
> 
> .


Especially since her main talent is nursing, and we know a nurse has access to too many things that are weapon material.

Did I understand right that before the bombing they had just been told to move all their patients to the site that was bombed? Was that on purpose, or just one group not knowing what the other was doing?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> Yeah, I thought when they landed at the bottom of the elevator that would be a good time to smear walker guts on themselves and mosey out. It's kind of unrealistic how well that works when they try it, but yet they very seldom use it.


I was wondering if that would have even worked, because those weren't walkers, just dead people that never turned.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> Yeah, I thought when they landed at the bottom of the elevator that would be a good time to smear walker guts on themselves and mosey out. I*t's kind of unrealistic how well that works *when they try it, but yet they very seldom use it.


Walkers may be disgusting, but at least they are not CANNIBALS (i.e., they don't eat other walkers)! 



zordude said:


> I was wondering if that would have even worked, because those weren't walkers, just dead people that never turned.


When people die the doctor kills their brain before the body gets "shafted".


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

getreal said:


> When people die the doctor kills their brain before the body gets "shafted".


Yes, but the question is how can you smear walker goo on you if all you have is human dead?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

scandia101 said:


> For some reason, I want to hate Noah.


Everybody hates him.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ej42137 said:


> Everybody hates him.


I think you're confusing him with Chris...


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The show has a very bleak, *Hobbesian* view of human nature (life in the state of nature is "solitary, poor, nasty, brutish and short").


Isn't Hobbes really Tyler Durden? 



Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yes, but the question is how can you smear walker goo on you if all you have is human dead?


One presumes that dead person goo can be a reasonable substitute for walker goo. 
Isn't all putrid, rotting goo the same?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Johnny Dancing said:


> _*Young girls*_ are used to do some chores but mostly to keep the security guards happy....


What continues to amaze me is that the actress playing Beth is nearly 30 years old (29). She certainly looks MUCH younger, and, according to Wiki, is playing a character who is 18 this season...


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I liked the episode for the reason it gave us some insight as to what happened to Beth. She's been out of sight and out of mind for quite a while now so bringing her back into the storyline was overdue, IMHO. It may not have been the greatest plot, but it introduced us to some new characters. 

I was wracking my brain trying to remember where I knew Dawn and Noah from. FWIW, the actress that played Dawn (Christine Woods) played the part of a terrible, struggling actress on "Hello Ladies" so she's just living up to expectations. I couldn't believe how much Tyler Williams (aka Chris) had grown since the show went off the air.

This seems to be the format of the show. Bring complete strangers together and have them bond. Have them split up and then follow each group randomly to keep the show from becoming stale. Eventually they either find their way back to the main group or they get killed off. If the others find out where they're being held they'll send in a rescue party. No character is safe on this show, as they have clearly demonstrated in the past.

I think any newcomers that get introduced but are slated for death by zombie should all be given red shirts right off the bat so we know not to get too attached to them. 

BTW, my memory is a bit rusty so can someone remind me of what happened to Andrea? I can't remember if she got killed while trying to get away from the Governor or if she just faded off into the sunset. There are literally way too many bodies to try and keep track of on this show.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

mr.unnatural said:


> BTW, my memory is a bit rusty so can someone remind me of what happened to Andrea? I can't remember if she got killed while trying to get away from the Governor or if she just faded off into the sunset. There are literally way too many bodies to try and keep track of on this show.


From wikipedia.



wikipedia said:


> The Governor attempts to have Milton kill Andrea, but The Governor instead kills Milton when Milton tries to attack him. The Governor then locks the two in the room so that a zombified Milton can kill Andrea. She manages to get loose from her handcuffs by using pliers Milton dropped, and although managing to kill him, the zombie Milton still bites her on the neck. Andrea is later found by Daryl, Rick, Michonne, Tyreese, and Sasha and she opts to kill herself. Rick hands her his gun as a tearful Michonne stays behind with her.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Now way the hospital could run all those power consumers just from 12V batteries being recharged by an exercise bike run by a human. They seemed pretty free and loose with power sucks and lights. 

Also, I really hated the "cop" theme.. sure they're all real cops, but to have perfectly clean and pressed uniforms, washed and clean hair... all the time, is really a waste of resources -- assuming they have them in the first place! Where is all the fresh water coming from? The power to run clothes washers? I didn't see anyone doing mounds of laundry by hand. All we saw was one guy using a 120V iron. 

It didn't seem like they had a diesel gas generator either to power all the medical equipment either. It appeared they were using 12V batteries to power everything, which you can do, but not at the amperages they'd need for long term operation of all that equipment. 

I can understand holing up in a hospital because they can lock off their safe area, and there are plenty of medical supplies... but the cops with the full utility belts, and perfect uniforms just totally isn't realistic in a 1+ year zombie apocalypse.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

someone else here pointed out something: why were there walkers in the parking lot with their cars? The lot seemed to be gated and locked. Why wouldn't that be clear?


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

pmyers said:


> someone else here pointed out something: why were there walkers in the parking lot with their cars? The lot seemed to be gated and locked. Why wouldn't that be clear?


I think it lends credibility that this was the weakest episode writing-wise of the whole season (granted it's only been 4 episodes) by a long shot.

Don't get me wrong, I loved the update on Beth, but this was incredibly disjointed and clunky. Spatially it didn't make sense. (Zombies in the basement makes sense, but if that is the case, how do they (Hospital staff) get out to Street level without worrying about the walkers)

I wish there were a better timeline laid out too. We know that Beth was abducted (drugged??) after the Funeral Home ambush and that Daryl then connected with the Claimers. How long was Daryl with them before coming across Rick? Then how long was the travel to Terminus and how long were they there?

Figure that out and then figure how many days has Beth been at the Hospital doing regular "chores" before attempting her escape with Noah? Conjecture being that Daryl comes across Noah after they observe the Hospital and Carol inserts herself as a trojan horse perhaps help facilitate the Beth rescue (does she need rescuing anymore?)?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think you're confusing him with Chris...


Ya think? I loved that show.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Was this the same hospital Rick woke up in back in the first episode?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Was this the same hospital Rick woke up in back in the first episode?


No, that appeared to be a small town/hometown hospital within biking distance of his home. This one is a high-rise kind hospital in Atlanta.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> No, that appeared to be a small town/hometown hospital within biking distance of his home. This one is a high-rise kind hospital in Atlanta.


It's an actual hospital in Atlanta.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I really enjoy the episodes where we get a glimpse of the apocalypse outside of our group....including this one.

I didn't think it was sloppy.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> I really enjoy the episodes where we get a glimpse of the apocalypse outside of our group....including this one.
> 
> I didn't think it was sloppy.


I kind of think it was. How many people are in this hospital? It looks huge, but we saw, what, 7 people?

But they keep the lights on. Apparently with car batteries...

(they should figure a way to run a treadmill off of walkers!)

Some nice ideas, but a pretty mediocre execution.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

kaszeta said:


> (they should figure a way to run a treadmill off of walkers!)


A perpetual motion machine! Hell yeah!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

kaszeta said:


> I kind of think it was. How many people are in this hospital? It looks huge, but we saw, what, 7 people?
> 
> But they keep the lights on. Apparently with car batteries...
> 
> ...


I could give them having any sort of electricity, if it weren't that they obviously don't even consider it a scarce resource and so often there were multiple lights on for no real purpose.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

kaszeta said:


> (they should figure a way to run a treadmill off of walkers!)


That's the best idea I have heard in a long time! :up:

I'd probably modify it to a large hamster wheel. Hang some bait up just outside the wheel and watch the walkers power walk all day!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

also gasoline for their vehicles.. didn't we discuss in S1 that gas can go bad within a year without stabilizers?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Hank said:


> also gasoline for their vehicles.. didn't we discuss in S1 that gas can go bad within a year without stabilizers?


It can, but it usually doesn't.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Gasoline will last a lot longer than people think it will. For about 35 years I had a 1951 Plymouth that had belonged to my grandfather. There many, many, MANY times over that period when I only drove that car around the block every few weeks, just to keep it running. There were times when it would have the same tank of gas for two or three years at a time, and it never once failed to start or run.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Dawghows said:


> Gasoline will last a lot longer than people think it will. For about 35 years I had a 1951 Plymouth that had belonged to my grandfather. There many, many, MANY times over that period when I only drove that car around the block every few weeks, just to keep it running. There were times when it would have the same tank of gas for two or three years at a time, and it never once failed to start or run.


Was that before or after Ethanol being added to gasoline?


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

brianric said:


> Was that before or after Ethanol being added to gasoline?


I sold it in 2002.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I was wondering if we would even see anymore of Beth after this last episode but I guess with seeing Carroll, that we will.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2147876/?ref_=ttfc_fc_cl_t17
> 
> FlashForward is the obvious suspect, but YMMV.


Perfect Couples is where I first saw her, and then she also played Matthew Perry's dead wife in Go On. I think she's a very appealing actress.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

As for the ep itself, it was definitely a change of pace - both in setting as well as style - but I enjoyed it. I just try not to think too hard about whether the hospital set up makes sense.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> The house Beth and Darryl found was well stocked and laid out like a trap. My theory is that Dawn and her crew have traps like this set up around the city. They check it out every once in a while, flush out the people, and capture the girls for their rapey pleasure.


Interesting thought, but I don't think it makes sense in this situation for several reasons:

1. I think it was quite a long ways outside of Atlanta in a pretty rural area. Not convenient for them to get to frequently and not likely to attract very many people.

2. In order for it to be an effective trap, they'd have to have someone watching the funeral home 24/7.

3. The house was fully stocked with supplies. I don't think anyone in this apocalypse can afford to just leave that many supplies sitting unused.

4. Daryl and Beth got overrun by walkers in the house. They only survived because they're smart and experienced. If that were the setup for a trap, it would result in the marks being killed more often than not. And the hospital people are looking for weak marks, and that setup would only produce people that are not weak.

5. The house was immaculate. If it were a trap, then either this was the first time it's ever been used, or they clean it up and remove all blood, walkers, etc. after each use.

For all of those reasons, I'm thinking it wasn't a trap and it was just pure coincidence that they came upon Beth in those few moments while she was outside before Daryl got out.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

But your reasons contradict themselves. 

They were there. If it were too far, what were they doing there? That is one heck of a coincidence.

They don't need to watch it 24/7. Anyone who finds the house would stay. They just need to check every once in a while. Daryll could smell the trap. Someone sprung it because the attack on them was coordinated.

The strong becomes a walker. The pretty girls become the next endentured servant/rape victim.

I'm not saying it's a likely scenario, but the facts fit it a little better than you give it credit


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I think the hospital folk were just out on a food/supplies run, and came across Darroll and Beth. 

Occam's Razor and all.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

agreed. I just don't see any way that is a trap for many of the same reasons Devdog mentioned.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Hank said:


> ... Darroll ...


Having seen so many spelling variations on Daryl Dixon's name (e.g. Darryl, Daryl, Darrell, Darroll ...) it reminds me of the classic character Darill who would always correct people that it was pronounced "Da-RILL".


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

getreal said:


> Having seen so many spelling variations on Daryl Dixon's name (e.g. Darryl, Daryl, Darrell, Darroll ...)


Who? Oh, you mean Murl's brother...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Hank said:


> I think the hospital folk were just out on a food/supplies run, and came across Darroll and Beth.


One of the cops specifically says they were out further than they usually go when they found Beth.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Due to an AMC channel snafu with Tivo, I finally got to watch this episode yesterday (meanwhile, Tivo was no help at all but Charter managed to find and fix the problem).

Anyhoo - Strange episode for sure! Glad there was something forward in the episode, what with Carol 'showing up'. I just didn't want 100% of the episode to be about Beth being in the hospital, so that was an interesting twist to push things forward. 

Man, there must be a LOT of stuff coming about what happened with Daryl and Carol after they left the church searching for Beth unless Carol got herself planted in the hospital. 

Love how Beth took out that creepy cop guy who was all over her. Then, sending that awful woman in there too - I'd like to see her meet the same fate but I have a feeling we'll see more of her.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I watched this episode again and chuckled when equating the slap that reopened Beth's cheek wound with how her clean clothes got messed up at the clubhouse. It is like she can't win.


----------

